# Is possible to change the Edge user agent?



## lrhage (Oct 20, 2015)

Registry?


----------



## cylent (Oct 21, 2015)

everything windows (microsoft world) is a registry tweak/modification. so yes. find the key and change it.


----------



## llucas_br (Oct 23, 2015)

1-Open Microsoft Edge.
2-Go to Settings.
2-Click on advanced settings.
3-Click to change.
Done.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 24, 2015)

I only have bing(default) .


----------



## llucas_br (Oct 24, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> I onli have bing(default) .

Click to collapse



If you want to google => https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/464


----------



## winphouser (Oct 24, 2015)

In WM10.10572, Microsoft unlocked OpenSearch autodiscovery in mobile Edge.

Edge can "discover" OpenSearch configuration data from the current open tab.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 25, 2015)

So, how? What buttons to push ?


----------



## lrhage (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't mean the search engine, I mean the User Agent string.


----------

